# Sculptures, Statues and Monuments



## doxx

*Links gone *


----------



## Geronimo

*Links gone *


----------



## doxx

*Link gone *


----------



## Nytmair

*Links gone *


----------



## Dew

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Chiller

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack

love the archway on the left


----------



## molested_cow

Quite a common theme and subject. I'm sure you've got tons to share too!

Boston
*Link broken *

Chicago


















Detroit


----------



## molested_cow

And of course Taiwan:







































And the last one makes a good wall paper


----------



## sabman

_*Links gone *_


----------



## ormia

Scupture Garden in Windsor











_*One link gone *_


----------



## hobbes28

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dezmaas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dezmaas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Tenerife

See more on:

http://www.knmultimedia.com/Galerie/gernot_huber_2.htm






Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## rsilfverberg

and

_*one link gone *_


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7376


----------



## cactus waltz

I posted this in another thread, but it's a favorite of mine:


----------



## JonMikal

cactus - i really like your perspective!


----------



## elrick




----------



## conch

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7376


----------



## cactus waltz

That's gorgeuos, conch.


----------



## conch

thanks, cactus


----------



## Lorilye

This is a theme that I love......


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7376


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Columbus Circle, New York


----------



## areuwhatudream

This was taken in Curacao last week...my first theme picture!


----------



## Lorilye




----------



## conch

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7376


----------



## DarkEyes

:twisted: Mr Escape Artist...





 Mr Cutie...


----------



## simnine




----------



## LittleMan

Very nice siminine!!!!!   Love it!


----------



## simnine

thanks. I just wish I was 9 feet taller so I could get a better angle on that shot.


----------



## Aoide

http://www.sanjacinto-museum.org/Monument_and_Museum/Story_of_the_Monument/*Links gone *


----------



## messier

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/messier/girl2.jpg


----------



## messier

hi


----------



## mistakendavis




----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak

_*Link gone *_


----------



## messier




----------



## scouserdave

Various Liverpool statues/monuments


----------



## phouston06

*Link gone *


----------



## Knopka

Who doesn't have a few monument shots?! You're welcome to post'em here :mrgreen:!


----------



## nvr2low

those are great monuments


----------



## LaFoto

There is a monument theme thread here somewhere. I'll find it for you and merge the two to keep this place tidy, ok?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I have posted this in the General Gallery before, but it fits this theme I believe


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Aoide said:
			
		

> The San Jacinto Monument


 
I knew that looked familiar...We use to live in Deer Park, which is where my husband is from.


----------



## Gusterfell

Not sure which version I prefer, but:


----------



## pursuer




----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?pagina=3&ogor=Cidade


 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## Mr Avid

The Field of Empty Chairs is tribute to 168 Americans who were killed on April 19, 1995, in Oklahoma City Oklahoma, by an act of domestic terrorism. The nine rows of Empty Chairs represents the nine floors of the former Murrah building. Each persons chair is positioned in the row that corresponds to the floor on which they worked or were visiting. The five westernmost Empty Chairs honor those who were killed outside the Murrah Building. "9:01" represents when this act of terrorism started, "9:03" represents when it ended and the healing began, healing that continues to this day. 

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*



*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*"We come here to Remember those who were killed, those who survived, and those changed forever. May all who leave here know the impact of violence. *
*May This Memerial Offer Comfort, Strength, Peace, Hope and Sernity."*


----------



## cathmc

*Link gone *


----------



## Mr Avid

Oklahoma State Capital


----------



## PhotoDonkey

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

0057_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0066_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0068_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## robertscott

A couple from the Belleville Cemetary

Click through for large on razzi


----------



## hartz

I wonder whether the same "rules" still apply when capturing images of other man-made art works, such as sculptures.

Often with photos I hear "get in closer", "crop closer", "find an unusual angle". etc.  But when this cropping and angling makes the sculpture something less than what the original artist made, then I say no.

Is it just me, or is a photo of a face of a statue just not the same as a photo of a face of a person?  A photo showing a statue from below just not the same as a person standing above the photographer.  I think the problem lies in that the original artist have already distilled the image down to what needs to be shown, and already displayed it in a way that shows it off to best effect.

Of course there are exceptions, but in looking through the photos in this post, in quite a few of the photos taken from unusual angles or crops, I felt that I weren't seeing anything special, just somebody trying out his luck with randomly trying angles and crops, where a plain shot of the statue would have been simpler and better.

Now I know a few people will show how wrong I am with a few example posts, but I suspect those are, with this type of subject, where the subject is already man made art, be the exception!  Not that I know anything, I'm just a GWAC.


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster

9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## hartz

Buckster I think you are proving my point, which is to say I love your photos and think they capture the artworks well.  In most pictures you included the whole of the statue, and the angles seem to be, generally speaking, the same places people would view these from.

Or am I missing something!?


----------



## LaFoto

Hartz, you should put your question as to whether it is ethical to photograph sculptures (i.e. someone else's art) this way, that way, another way, or not at all, into the Photographic Discussions, as these are the Photo Themes where there simply are collections of members' photos of whatever the theme in question is. OK?


----------



## LaFoto

0264_Ephesus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




316_Selçuk-Museum von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




364_Hierapolis von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0237_BootgrabBeiGannarve_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




394 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## hartz

LaFoto said:


> Hartz, you should put your question as to whether it is ethical to photograph sculptures (i.e. someone else's art) this way, that way, another way, or not at all, into the Photographic Discussions, as these are the Photo Themes where there simply are collections of members' photos of whatever the theme in question is. OK?



Erm, I didn't ask that question?


----------



## Arpeggio9

Waycross Georgia, USA. II WW memorial I think... Birdie on the rifle gave it a nice touch. 3 seconds later and it flu away.


----------



## abhishekdg

Here goes mine :-


----------



## FearNothing321

Sculpting a Painting by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## javier

Awe-some, lets revive some of these old threads.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## R3d

Victoria Memorial 2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




The Braccio Nuovo by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Belvedere Torso by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Tenryu-ji Temple Statue by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## manaheim

oo oo...


==1==





==2==





==3==





==4==


----------



## oldhippy

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Settlers grave yard
2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Losing a child was no easier then


----------



## Rick50




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Rick50

From the Huntington Library in Pasadena, CA.


----------



## Capeesh

The Commando Monument Spean Bridge Scotland, taken yesterday.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## ruifo

Eiffel by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gargoyle looking down on Paris from Notre Dame Cathedral by Phil Marion, on Flickr




St. Charles bridge - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Washington Monument - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Temple of Heaven - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## Philmar

Cruise ship just off some moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof




----------



## otherprof




----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## otherprof

gk fotografie said:


> Location: Brussels (Belgium) - Town Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Brussels (Belgium) - High Court building


----------



## Philmar

La Merced church - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Palatine Museum statues - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Pilar - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Art Institute of Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cristo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer) statue atop Corcovado  Mountain - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Praça São Sebastião - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The four Evangelists - Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cristo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer) statue atop Corcovado  Mountain, a granite peak located in the Tijuca Forest national park - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Some sort of post-op work in transition - Museu Nacional de Belas Artes, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Museu Nacional de Belas Artes, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Philmar said:


> Cristo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer) statue atop Corcovado  Mountain, a granite peak located in the Tijuca Forest national park - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Well done sir.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

thank you^




Suspended angel inside Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie

[


----------



## Philmar

Original angry bird: Piazza del Popolo - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Borodubur Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Marshall Fredericks sculpture, Belle Isle, Detroit MI. Renaissance Center in distance.


----------



## Philmar

Fiery sunrise and statue of Francois de Montmorency-Laval - La Ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




statue on l&#x27;Arc de Triomphe - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of adornment on agricultural building - Exhibition Place by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail - Prague church by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

La Donna della Ca&#x27; d&#x27;Oro (Boccalupo) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Campanile di San Marco and sculpture on the Palazzio Ducale ( Doge&#x27;s Palace) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

I started taking gargoyles for a friends who loves them and now I can't stop myself. 

I particularly like the 1st one because I discovered the face during post-processing with Darktable.




Gargoyle by Vin Tage, sur Flickr - Saint-Séverin - Paris




Gargoyle by Vin Tage, sur Flickr - Cluny museum - Paris.


----------



## Philmar

Colonne di San Marco e San Todaro - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sculpture inside Ca&#x27; d&#x27;Oro - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

Fighting Saint-Michel by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## PersistentNomad

Saint John by Emma Thurgood - Photo 68011795 / 500px
"Saint John"   seen in Tallahassee


Laughing Buddha by Emma Thurgood - Photo 68136307 / 500px
"Laughing Buddha"   taken at an antique shop on the side of a Florida highway


----------



## Philmar

Nuns at Chiesa di San Moisè - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Victor Emmanuel II Monument - Venice,Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vin Tage

Ruling between light and darkness by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Rosa Parks Circle, Grand Rapids MI. Sculptor Ed Dwight of Denver, CO

1. 


 

2.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Vin Tage

Vlaanderen (2) by Vin Tage, sur Flickr




Ontvangers-straat by Vin Tage, sur Flickr




Zeus, Leda, Prometheus et Pegase by Vin Tage, sur Flickr


----------



## Philmar

moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Inside &quot;Well of Death&quot; - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise on a Borodubur guard - Java indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Deborah Butterfield
American, born 1949

*Small Dry Fork Horse*
Sticks, mud, grass, steel, and wire, 1978

1.




2.




3.


----------



## Philmar

Obelisk spotting in Piazza Navona - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Palatine Museum statues - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moai statues of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Museo Penitenciario Argentino - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr



detail - inside Ottawa Parliament buildings by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Why does HE get a cross and I get stuck with this twig? - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Peter Randall-Page. He created _Warts and All_  (2006) from a naturally eroded glacial granite boulder and carved a regulated, geometric pattern across the surface. This work visualizes the artist’s interested in the relationships between geometry and biology, man and nature, and plant and human processes. Frederik Meijer Gardens, Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## snowbear

National Harbor Guardian by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Guardian Angel
Morrice Brose


----------



## jcdeboever

"Renewal"
Given to the Citizens of Shiawasse County
Celebrating the Lives of
Arthur & Helena Elliott
By Their Family
Sculptor - Louis Marinara 2007


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Thinking of my bud, @smoke665. Pentax P30T, 50mm f/2, hp5+


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Thinking of my bud, @smoke665. Pentax P30T, 50mm f/2, hp5+



Cool


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Derrel

A couple of detail shots from the bronze pillar found in the Japanese American Historical section of Portland, Oregon's Tom McCall Waterfront Park, which is along the Willamette River. The pillar can be seen in its entirety here [ piller in japanese american historical plaza]

I shot these close-up type shots with a 50mm lens at high ISO levels in daylight.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> A couple of detail shots from the bronze pillar found in the Japanese American Historical section of Portland, Oregon's Tom McCall Waterfront Park, which is along the Willamette River. The pillar can be seen in its entirety here [ piller in japanese american historical plaza]
> 
> I shot these close-up type shots with a 50mm lens at high ISO levels in daylight.View attachment 142687
> 
> 
> View attachment 142688


Those are wonderful. I pushed mine a stop in hopes of creating depth. I don't know, I am such a newbie. However I learned I can uncover shadow in this project, for better or for worse.


----------



## smoke665

Derrel said:


> A couple of detail shots from the bronze pillar f



Love these Derrel. There is just no way to duplicate the fantastic patina of aged bronze.

@jcdeboever the last two you posted are really good. The low angle on the 2nd shot is great!!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0387.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 Macro, TriX, HC100


----------



## Philmar

Buddha, and a few turquoise colored monks - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abe&#x27;s memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Recoleta Cemetery - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reclining Buddha in Phowintaung caves, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




snowstorm and Monument to Multiculturalism, by Francesco Pirelli by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wat Saket - Vientiane, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Capitol Hill rotunda -  Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42

Really nice. I would be tempted to do something about that building reflected in the mushroom. Maybe even just remove the windows.
Nice shape and light.


----------



## Philmar

Submerged stupas near Samkar, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Htis atop pagoda spires - Indein, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skinny Buddha - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddha statues in Thanboddy Paya pagoda - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Garland laid at Buddha icon - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddha statue inside one of Bagan&#x27;s thousand+ stupas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

AE1, 55mm f/3.5 macro, TriX


----------



## Philmar

Totem carving park near Niagara Falls Gorge by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

A hog on a bar wall. I like pork. Canon AE1, 55mm f3.5. TriX. Only images not damaged by sitting under my truck seat all summer. I am not a slob.


----------



## Philmar

Buddha with 2 small gold leaves in Phowintaung caves - near Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of Ananda Temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of teak carved wall inside Royal Monastery - Mandalay. Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tourist dwarfed by massive reclining Buddha of Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung in Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI. Acros 100 shot @ 400. HC 110 B, Rapid Fix, Epson V800


----------



## Philmar

Steamy Buddha at Wat Saket temple - Bangkok by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Porta 160, Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 beercan


----------



## pendennis

*Worn and Weathered*

A couple of weeks ago, I photographed this eagle at the now-closed St. Francis of Assisi Catholic Church.  Built in 1889, the church served the Polish community, closing after merger with another church.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55 micro
.. This is so special to me. It reminds me of a time when I was profiled as a white man. I was unable to see it in my youth. I understand the bronze is not showing us that. But my best friend could be the boy asking his auntie if it's ok to play with the white boy. This was in a time that it was commonly concerning for the black community to interact with the white folk. There was a massive move out of Caucasian families in Detroit for whatever reason.  I was a kid, I could of cared less, either did he. The wise auntie let him hang with me. I credit my father for instilling in me, to love. He never, ever mentioned race, religion, or anything that is so dynamic today. My Father, whom is still alive today, has his short comings but race relations is not one of them. I love my Dad, I thank him for making me somewhat ignorant in this volatile, world system.  I have sold several prints of this.

I hope the story doesn't take away from the photo.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nope, it takes_ nothing_ away, but adds_ everything._ Great story JC.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It's_ almost_ perfect. Judging from the horizontal line under the columns at the bottom of the photo, it needs_ just a smidge_ of straightening. You nailed the sky color perfectly and the lighting is great to me. Nice going!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Fujidave

Loving the plugin used on this one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I wholeheartedly agree with that choice. The details in the robe_ jump_ off the screen and it makes her look formidable.


----------



## Fujidave

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with that choice. The details in the robe_ jump_ off the screen and it makes her look formidable.



Thank you Dean I just had a try in Topaz and loved it, so much so I am going to print it up.


----------



## jcdeboever

Ella Sharp Park, Jackson, MI. XT2, 80mm Macro, custom chrome.


----------



## Philmar

Statua equestre di Cosimo I and Palazzo Vecchio - Florence, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Milan Cathedral: Statue of St. Bartholomew… Flayed Alive! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Duomo before sunrise  - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Monument to General Missouri by sculptor Riccardo Ripamonti, Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roma, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

War Memorial. 

A shot of the war memorial at sunrise in Kings Park, Perth. They have a dawn service there every ANZAC day. There's always a huge turnout. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

St. Mary


----------



## Philmar

Ornate carved ceiling of Jain Temple -Jaisalmer Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moai statues of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

inside Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

Been awhile since I've done anything as the eyes were giving me so many problems. Experimenting today working with only the one eye that has had cataract surgery. Not sure I'm right on color yet. From the files a couple months ago in a friends garden - Girl at the fountain.



Girl at fountain.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

in Central Park NYC







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabe photographer




----------



## Gary A.

#1






#2





#3





#4


----------



## smoke665

@Gary A. Glad you've started posting work again, these are great!


----------



## wannabe photographer




----------



## wannabe photographer




----------



## Jeff15

Seat carved from a log


----------



## Philmar

Palais de Versailles - France by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Rock & Roll

1)




2)


----------



## stapo49

Trevi Fountain 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Commodore David Porter


 
2 Ernest Hemingway


 
3 Harry S Truman


 
4 Stephen R Mallory


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## danbob6




----------



## stapo49




----------



## danbob6




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## stapo49

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 175675


What a face! Nice one.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

The Hunt




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Grim Reaper tours Parliament Hill - Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

&quot;Maman&quot; giant spider outside the National Gallery, Ottawa. by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Colonne di San Marco e San Todaro - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Strmbrg




----------



## jcdeboever

Male Female - Jonathan Borofsky


----------



## Philmar

Parroquia de San Nicolás de Bari y San Pedro Mártir - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Trevi Fountain


----------



## jcdeboever

Womb 1-3, 2019, Glass, Rebecca Louise Law


----------



## oldhippy

Glass Horse at Ringling Brothers Sarasota Fl


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Keeping an eye on things...Hospital de la Santa Creu i Sant Pau by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Hail Caesar!


----------



## stapo49

The Piper.


----------



## jcdeboever

George Segal


----------



## Gardyloo

Grandfather Cuts Loose the Ponies, wild horse monument, Vantage, Washington


----------



## Gardyloo

San Francisco, 1969


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Art!!! by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## This child

Lindenwood Cemetery.   Fort wayne, Indiana


----------



## zulu42




----------



## TATTRAT

Neptune by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## This child

Fort Lowell Park, Tucson, Arizona, 
 Site of the Fort Lowell Infantry and Cavalry Post   1860 to 1891


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## otherprof

Mother and Child,  Budapest


----------



## Philmar

Museum of Fine Arts of Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

